# Sources: Wolves, Warriors in trade talks involving Anthony Randolph



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Minnesota Timberwolves and Golden State Warriors have had discussions about a trade that would send forward Anthony Randolph to the Timberwolves, according to multiple sources with knowledge of the talks.
> 
> 
> No trade is imminent, but the Timberwolves have strong interest in acquiring the 20-year-old Randolph. The Warriors, who own the sixth pick in this year's NBA draft, would like to move up to get a higher selection. Minnesota has the fourth pick.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5248951


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Randolph has as high of a ceiling as anyone not named John Wall or Derrick Favors in this draft.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Agree on Wall part. 


Sounds like Kevin Love might be apart of this if it happens.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

^I can't see Minny trading away Kevin Love for Anthony Randolph. Sure Randolph has all the potential in the world but Kevin Love has already proved to be a respectable big man in the NBA.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah if Love weren't involved I'd be confused, but I guess it makes sense now.

And yes, I am talking about basketball.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Randolph is a SF. I think its a smart move to trade Love for Randolph.
Trading both Jefferson and Love might nto be such a bad idea considering the amount of PFs in this draft.

But I wouldnt be giving up the No4DP.

To match salaires I would be asking for Marrow to be thrown in.


----------

